# What type of ducks and goose calls do YOU have?



## Trigger259

I own a Primos wench (great call) 
a Primos P.H.A.T Lady
a Primos Power Drake duck whistle
and a Buck Gardner Double Nasty 2 on the way.

For Goose I have a Big River gooss flute (awesome call).

" More habitat on the ground means more ducks in the air " DU


----------



## wtrfwlr

Tru-Tone high octane goose call
Tru-Tone cocabola duck call
RNT timber duck
Home made goose call
and a HS drake whistle


----------



## johnsona

Holy crap! That's the first other Tru-Tone fan I've seen on the forums! I've got a custom "Stage Fright" edition of their high-octane goose call. I've also got the old standby Big River Long Honker Flute. I've got all sorts of duck calls, but usually use a Double Nasty 2, or a DR-85.


----------



## quackattack

I have a Primos Wench
a Buck Gardner Double Nasty (favorite call)
a Big River Honker Flute
and a Custom short reed goose from Lews Calls, Great call
This summer I am gettin a Foiles Timber Rattler.


----------



## bratlabs

2 Foiles Timber Rattlers
Foiles Strait Street
RNT Short Barrrel
RNT Original
Foiles Market Hunter
All acrylics, all the duck calls single reed except one of the TRs.


----------



## Alamosa

Triple-M acrylic call from Arkansas (like it)
Faulks goose call (only makes 1 sound but sometimes works)

Primos, Lohman, Sean Mann, (hardly ever use em)


----------



## dblkluk

2 Grounds Super mags, Hedge and Cocobola
Grounds Half breed
Heartland Pip Squeek
Heartland Flatliner
BGB Signature single
Gary McCree Modified Olt A-50 flute
and about 20 assorted others.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

rnt timbre
rnt hunter
grounds pro supermag acrylic
zink paralizer
grounds acrylic snow
grounds polycarb snow/speck


----------



## Travis Fox

all Fox and Pfortmiller calls!!!! Thought you guys would get a kick out of this one. :beer:


----------



## duckbuster808

1 winglock duck
1 winglock goose
1 echo EEL
1 echo Timbre
1 echo goose
1 primos P.H.A.T lady
1 RNT comp
1 RNT hunter
1 GK Original
1 GK Giant Slayer
1 Grounds Super mag
1 HS Black Ice
1 HS Bill Colector
1 RNT Quack Head

and probably a few more that i forgot to mention.


----------



## Quackkills9

Never seen or heard of the Foiles Timber Rattler call, it sounds like its kind of like the primos shaker call..
I have different brands of calls and mostly use Primos Flute (black with tube on ending), Mallartone goose call for goose hunting and have some Grounds, Illusion short reed but havent got the right tune of calling. Primos Wrench, Hardwoods, buck gardner double nasty, primos shaker and some other calls that I like to collect and hang around my room.


----------



## BandHunter

I have a... 
Big River Double Reed Acrylic Mallard
Timber Rattler- Foiles
Tundra Saver- Foiles
Straight Meat- Foiles Honker 
Straight Meat- Foiles Lesser
Big River Flute Call
Primos PHAT lady
And the first call my dad bought me a OLT double reed mallard call.
Good post nice to see what ever on else blows :beer: 
Bandhunter


----------



## Trigger259

Thanks


----------



## zaconb

Duck-gaston field, RNT original
goose- gaston short reed, wing lock acrylic short reed long barrel
better calls than I am caller :eyeroll:


----------



## mfetter

Sean Man Competition duck call

custom engraved duck call

glynn scobey shortreed :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## dlip

Duck Calls:
Big River wooden double reed classic
Primos Nag
Haydels VTM-90*
H.S. Bill Collector
Duck Commander DC-112*
RNT Quackhead*
Primos Power Drake*
Haydels BWT
Sure Shot 650 Mallard*

Goose Calls:
Haydels Black Foot short reed
Haydels H-81 Honker
Knight&Hale Double Cluck Plus
Big River Goose Flute*
H.S. Snow/Speck Slammer*

I may have forgotten some, I have given a few away to friends. The ones with the stars beside them are the ones I use.


----------



## Greenhead88

i own a remigton rubber neck,
A big river goose flute(great call), and
A P.H.A.T Lady


----------



## Canada_Hunter

GK Giant Slayer
GK LG-1
GK Original
GK CK2
GK Snow goose call

Echo timber single reed


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Tall timber 2
Primos P.H.A.T lady
buck gardner whistle

goose calls

Slammer Serious from HS waterfowl 
Big River flute


----------



## Matt Fiala

For now I have....
Grounds acrylic super mag
2 Big Guy's Best
H.S. Ringer turned into a double reed by barnie calef himself

These are mainly the calls that I use have many others


----------



## Level3

Ducks:
Echo EEl single
Echo wood/poly timber single
an old Buck Gardner Custom Series Open Water single
DOA Extreme comp call
Primos Wench double
and a few that haven't seen the light of day for a long time


----------



## Matt Jones

On the lanyard I have...

1. Acrylic Super Mag
2. BirdsEye Maple Super Mag
3. RNT MVP
4. Southern Game Calls Acrylic

"More Habitat does nothing if there aren't any ducks making it off the nest."


----------



## Shu

Grounds Guides Best goose call
Gadus duck call
Primos Wench duck call


----------



## Decoyer

On my lanyard I have
Acrylic Super mag
Heartland X-out
Northern Prairie Bad Medicine
RNT hunter

lookin to get a Heartland Stagefright and a RNT MVP.


----------



## mallard

Acrylic super mag,acrylic flatliner,acrylic pipsqueek,delrin debander,and a echo timber duck call


----------



## BROWNDOG

1. Pro Super Mag
2. Comp. super mag
3. 007
4. Winglock walnut
5. Lews 
6. Heartland Stage Freight

Too many duck calls to list


----------



## T Shot

For Geese
1. Acrylic Heartland Stage Fright
2. Acrylic Heartland Pip Squeek
2. Acrylic Foiles SMH
3. Birdseye Maple G Force
4. Acrylic X-Out
5. Half Breed tweaked for snows.

For Ducks
1. Bocote RNT Hunter
2. Acrylic RNT Daisy Cutter (on the way)

Many more misc. calls that dont make the rotation. Of the ones listed above, the only one that never leaves the lanyard is the G Force, that call flat out rocks!!! Thinking about trying out either a Giant Killer or Zink PM-1. Time will tell with that.


----------



## Wood Duck

Canada Goose= Big River flute
Snows= Illinios River Valley SBR11
Ducks= I dont call em at all, just be were they want to be.


----------



## bgoldhunter

Duck:
Foiles Timber Rattler
RNT original
RNT short barrel
GK mallard slayer
Bunch of polys I don't use

Going to try to get a RNT Daisy Cutter before next season

Goose:
Foiles SMH
Zink Sr-1
Mann Eastern Shorty
Grounds Supermag
Grounds Half Breed

I know I missed a few here and there but this is what I use the most


----------



## r_b_burg

I use a Dynze call. There a wood barrel call and an acrylic bottom. I've got a Dynze double reed, single reed and short reed goose call. Great looking and sounding. You can see them at www.Dynze.com


----------



## Travery

Acrylic SMH 
Acrylic Super Mag
Acrylic Daisy Cutter


----------



## GooseBuster3

r_b_burg said:


> I use a Dynze call. There a wood barrel call and an acrylic bottom. I've got a Dynze double reed, single reed and short reed goose call. Great looking and sounding. You can see them at www.Dynze.com


Nice spam.... uke:


----------



## Remington06

Duck Calls

Primos Yo' Sista 
Duck Commander Mule
Hawk Creek Calls Custom Duck Call

Goose Calls

Hawk Creek Calls Custom Shortreed Goose
Most Wanted Game Calls Acrylic and Poly Carb
Zink Power Clucker
Tim Grounds Super Mag
Tru Tone High Octane


----------



## Anas Strepera

Rowdy D.O.A. for a duck call and a lynch mob for geese. :run:


----------



## Draker16

i have the yo sista, a big river flute, zinc PC-1, and a big river something or other snow call


----------



## oatsboy

Primos wench is now my favorite duck call,and an old wood-barreled olt goose call i bought in a clearence bin at kmart some 30 years ago still gets the nod.


----------



## C.K.

I've got a couple boxes full of calls and parts but right know my
favorites are:

Duck:
Echo Boss, long range-competion call
my favorite close range call is an old H.S. names wore off so I dont no what modle it is.

Goose:

I blow all of Fred Zinks calls the Little Man was my favorite for hunting. They are great calls.
My new babys are made by www.LEWSCALLS.com I've got two with two different styles of guts in them. They look great and sound even better super loud I'll be blowing them in comp. this year.


----------



## cootkiller

The birds are so plentiful where I hunt and I set up my decoy spreads so realistic that I don't need no stinkin' calls.  :lol:

cootkiller


----------



## r_b_burg

GooseBuster3,

No disrespect, but that's not spam. Just passing out some info. on the calls I choose to use. Take a look at them. I'm pretty sure you and many on this sight haven't heard of them.
Maybe the day you read this you were having a bad day, or forgot to take the medication that stops you from acting like an -ss, I don't know. 
I was just passing on some info.

Thanks


----------



## gandergrinder

Goose
Segmented Super Flight Fox and Pfortmiller
Winglock Walnut Shortreed
Foiles Straight Meat Honker
Heartland Pip Squeek
Heartland Snow Goose Call

Duck
Winglock Walnut double reed


----------

